

“Factory Farms” Producing Massive Quantities of Organic Milk and Eggs - jcater
http://www.cornucopia.org/2014/12/investigation-factory-farms-producing-massive-quantities-organic-milk-eggs/

======
tomtoise
I'm a vegetarian for moral reasons (In that I don't believe in the suffering
of animals for whatever reason), if I do eat Dairy I always buy organic, but
if crap like this is as common as the article makes it seem, I might genuinely
consider going Vegan. How have they got away with it for so long?

~~~
cratermoon
Sadly, 'USDA Organic' hasn't really meant much useful right from the
beginning. It's been determined by large food industry and farming
corporations. I recommend Frances Moore Lappe's book _Hope 's Edge: The Next
Diet for a Small Planet_ for background on food marketing and regulatory
regimes.
[https://cmdev.com/isbn/1585422371](https://cmdev.com/isbn/1585422371)

